# 20 month old won't sleep!!! UPDATE: found problem!



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I am soo tired. My DS refuses to sleep. I try to lay him down at 8,9 or 10 and he won't go to sleep till 2 sometimes 3 or 4 in the morning. Then he wakes up at 6am. He won't take a nap during the day. he likes to sleep with his brother...that used to work but now it doesn't. I tried to have him cuddle me but he just wants to play. He won't sleep even when I am trying to and he lays next to me. When he does manage to go to sleep at 10 he gets up at 3am!

I didn't have this issue with my older DS so I am at a loss for what to do. I tried some nighty night tea and some lavendar lotion to relax him. I have tried warm milk and a warm bath but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!

ETA: Went to the dr today. dr gave him some meds for reflux and heartburn. He said it can be hereditary and DH has it extremely bad. I gave him first dose this morning and he already seems like a happier child.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow that sounds really hard!! - he's only getting 5 hours of sleep in a 24 hour period?? How old is your DS?

If that was happening here it would cause major red flags for me. My 2.5 year old only sleeps about 10 hours in a 24 hour period so I know if it's less than that something is up.

First, is there any physical reasons that he is unable to sleep? Teeth, food allergies, ear infection, bladder infection, other pain? How are his bowel movements and skin - normal? Is he happy during the day?

Is he up because he wants to play,is he upset or because he is restless and can't settle?

How is your night routine? Any major life stressors happening right now - a move, death etc?

The majority of my DS's sleep disturbances were related to teething and food intolerances. If my son eats gluten for instance it may not be obvious during the day, but he will wake early, be restless, complaining of tummy pain in the night etc.

It sounds really tough - I hope you all get some sleep soon.


----------



## AnnaNova (Nov 2, 2008)

my 23 mo just refused to sleep last night. it has happened only once, though he hasnt been sleeping all that well. my opinion is that its because its so rediculously cold outside, we havent been out much, and i think he is not using up his energy. i made sure today he is running around a lot.

can something like that be a reason for your troubles as well? does he need more stimulation?

i also feel like xmas holidays affected him a bit with all the attention and presents (even though there wasnt THAT many), and a less of a routine... im hoping we'll get back on track within this week or two and i hope so will you!


----------



## jcent (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there a way to make cosleeping with his brother work again? Bigger bed etc... I find the No Cry....Solution books super helpful and know there is one about toddler sleep. Have you read that one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenenlightened*
> 
> he likes to sleep with his brother...that used to work but now it doesn't.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

haven't been there or done that (knock on wood....that must be tough...) but would an earlier bedtime help? i know it sounds counter-intuitive but i've heard somewhere that if you miss that magic 7:00ish window then you could be screwed. i mean, at this point he might just be so overtired that he can't settle so i dunno.

also maybe bring it up with your ped? i know the children's hospital in our city has a special pediatric sleep clinic where they can so all sorts of tests and whatnot.

hope you both see some zzzz's soon.


----------



## fizgig (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow and I thought we had sleep problems. I can't imagine how tired you must be!

If this has been going on for more than a few days I would definitely be thinking about a trip to the Dr or a specialist. Sleep deprivation will hurt both of you and can have real consequences and it sounds to me like something is up - allergies/intolerances, something sensory, I don't know. I hope you get it worked out soon!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with the pp's that I'd be seeking medical advice if this went on for more than a few days without obvious cause. My DS sleeps terribly but still gets way more than 5 hours in a 24-hour period!! You both must be exhausted!

Is he teething? Is he feverish or gassy? Any possible food sensitivities?

Is the room too hot or too cold? Too bright or too dark... not enough white noise, too much or too little stimulation during the day? Is he getting outside to run around during the day?

Are you trying to get him to sleep too early? DS fights sleep a ton unless I get him at just the right time (which for him is 11:30pm).

I don't know, that's all I can think of, how long has he been sleeping like this???


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

His bedtime was 7 but he just gets up and doesn't want to sleep.


----------

